

Facebook Common Stock Value Update - vcexperts
http://vcexperts.com/vce/news/buzz/archive_view.asp?id=1006

======
jaltucher
Its easy to justify the fundamentals on why Facebook is worth $50bb or more.
Zynga revenues alone ($800mm) with 30 of that going to Facebook ($240mm).
Multiply that by 5 (assume Zynga has modest growth) and give it a 30x multiple
and you start to hone in on $50bb. But the main reason Facebook is worth more
than $50bb, I wrote about here:

[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/why-facebook-is-
worth-5...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/why-facebook-is-worth-50bb-
part-ii/)

